# The Bride....another pose-able body form



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

THE BRIDE of ARTICULATION

OK haunters here is another one of those ideas that I had to build, just to get the design out of my head.

Sometimes, wood may not the best choice to build body form, so I wanted to try the "spring tension" system using PVC.










This is the THE BRIDE of ARTICULATION...or...another pose-able body form



















and just like the BRIDE of Frankenstein, she is smaller, lighter, cleaner, better designed, and far more pose-able than her predecessor, (The Articulated form). http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14638










Here is the couple side by side....you can almost hear her hissing at him.

I have posted a full "how to" for this project here...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. With it being lighter you might could add servos are other small motors . Just loosen the tension and get it to turn, are chop. Be great at a autopsy table, hacking away.


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice!
How are they standing? Are they staked down?


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

4nntt said:


> Very nice!
> How are they standing? Are they staked down?


Ah, nevermind... I see you've answered my question in your 'how-to' posting!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks so dainty


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She also looks quite flirtatious. Better keep an eye on her, beelce; otherwise, you may end up with a whole lot of little bendable forms next year


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nice work! (Is she giving me the finger in the 3rd picture?)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great B..

I like the second pic ...keep on truckin'

did you buy stock in those fittings or what?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome. That will come in handy.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice. These look great.


----------

